

Ask HN: What setup do you use to get stuff done? - nextos

What software and hardware setup do you use to get stuff done?
======
mindcrime
Nothing fancy... Fedora 16 (yeah, yeah, I know... I've been too busy to update
lately) on a relatively low-end Toshiba Satellite laptop. KDE for desktop
environment, with lots of Konsole sessions open. Firefox and/or Chromium for
browsing, Eclipse and/or Emacs for editing code, LibreOffice for spreadsheets,
presentations, etc. On that one, though, I do plan to switch to Apache
OpenOffice sometime soon.

Beyond that, well... We use a Mediawiki instance for sharing information,
SugarCRM for customer management, Jenkins for CI, and Bugzilla for issue
tracking. We also use Google Drive and/or Dropbox for swapping big files,
Github for source control, and have a few VPSs at Rackspace (to host the
company website, Bugzilla server, Jenkins server, Mediawiki, etc.)

For short-lived test/dev servers, we use AWS / EC2.

Programming language wise, most of our products are developed in Groovy and/or
a combination of Groovy and Java. If I need to knock out a quick script to do
something, Groovy is my go-to language if I don't feel like doing it in bash.

One big thing I want to do, is ramp up my knowledge of sed, awk, bash, etc.
I'm far from a shell scripting guru and I'd like to "level up" on that a bit.

